# how reliable is the KA24??



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

im in the market for an s13 240sx and was wondering how reliable the motors were

i dont have much to spend and the cheaper 240's are over 200 000kms so i was wondering if it would be even wort the trouble??
i know that dependability of a vehicle really depends on the driver but on averge how long will a motor last


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

that is a hard figure to give due to the fact that they tend to get rode hard the older ones may have been in the hands of kids but I would venture to say going off the other cars it is in Altima and maxima and hardbody that it should last a far amount 200 000 miles but that is given that it has not been beat and chances are good that it has


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

It is an excellent engine. You likely wont have any problems with it that you wouldnt have with any other engine.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

here are 2 web sites that have alot of info on the 2 hope it helps. it sure helped with some of my q's http://30moons.com/Nissan240SXIndex.php www.240sx.org


----------



## Boost Designs (Nov 5, 2004)

*motors*

the ka24de is a great engine we abuse them so bad daily and they still hold up perfectly i have boosted a s13 with 174000 miles on it and the guy runs 14psi daily and races it on the weekends with no problems at all. just do yourself a favor and compression test it that should tell you a little.

boost designs


----------



## rubin (Jan 9, 2004)

thanx for the response guys... im looking fo somehing in 3-5000 canadian preferably a 91-94. anyone think this is realistic?

and a bit off topic but does anyone kno where i can find some pics of the headlights that take away the pop ups and jus use projectors instead, ive seen it once long ago but not quite sure how they look anymore

also theres headlights that stick up jus a bit with 2 projectors poppin out... a pic and info on those would be good too

thanx guys

edit: found a car wit the no pop-up conversion.... very nice heres a link http://www.srownersclub.com/project_cars/jeff.asp


----------



## datsun_200sx (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, what I was thinking, and I'm sure alot of other people were thinking, was a JDM Silvia front end. That's a typical front end conversion which uses 4 projectors and 2 fog lights in the centre. It's not legal in North America as far as I know, as the headlights are reversed in thier display pattern of what they would do due to the fact that they drive on the opposite side of the road as we do.
North American projector headlights typically have a slight upwards kick to the left and the Japanese headlights have a slight upwards kick to the left.
You can take a look at the car with the car here though. It's an S13, but badged as the Silvia
http://members.iinet.net.au/~thedges/pictures.html 
If you're mechanically inclided, I'm sure you will be able to either convert the projectors to one that meets the standards of North America, or take out the projectors, find a way to flip the shields that give that kick and then put them back together.
If you dont, you'll just produce large amounts of light into the eyes of your oncoming drivers, which is very dangerous as it can cause an accident.


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> here are 2 web sites that have alot of info on the 2 hope it helps. it sure helped with some of my q's http://30moons.com/Nissan240SXIndex.php www.240sx.org


Thanks for the mention of my website. 30moons.com is now DriftKat.com!


----------

